# Work and ivf



## Noodle001 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all, I just wondered if anyone had decided to take time out of work whilst going through ivf. I've a pretty stressful job, long hours / commute etc and feel like it might become all too much for me whilst going through ivf and trying to keep time off to a minimum etc. I've been so emotional TTC. I want to give us the best chance of success and am wondering if anyone else has taken unpaid leave off whilst going through ivf? And how you found it? x


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hi Noodle

I decided to take the time off from stimming to test date. I explained to my GP and she was happy to sign me off for as long as I wanted/needed. I haven't found the time has dragged and I've quite enjoyed being able to take it as easy as I need to. I just had a bfn on round 2 but at least I can say I did all I could. 

Hope that helps 

Em xx


----------



## Noodle001 (Dec 13, 2012)

Em, thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear about your last cycle hope you're doing ok. Good to know your Doctor was so supportive. I'm pleased to have the option of unpaid leave if I need it. Best wishes x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah I took the 2ww off work, had quite a physical job and didn't want to risk it. When we got a bfp I changed from physical tasks to office/secretarial stuff only and actually didn't go back after DS arrived. I appreciate I was very fortunate to be able to do this though.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep i took 6 weeks off on my last go.  I work in Devon live in Somerset and had no choice but to cycle at Guys Hosp in London due to needing pgd.  My boss know all about my fertility journey and would rather arrange for me to have time off in advance.


I took 2 weeks toil, 2 weeks holiday and finally 2 weeks sick.  This covered me for the possibility of needing extra scans (which i did and ended up staying in London for a week).  The whole time over ec, et and the 2ww and 2ww after.  I thought it would probably be my last round so know that if it didn't work i would find it very very hard.  I was lucky and it worked. x


----------

